# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  κοντέρ APRILIA

## black arrow

Χαίρεται! έχω στα χέρια μου ένα κοντέρ απο μηχανή APRILIA όταν δίνει μίζα η μηχανή ανάβει. μόλις την σβήσεις και δοκιμάσεις να την ξανά βάλεις μπρος ειναι νεκρή δηλαδή δεν κάνει τίποτα. μόλις βγάλεις και ξαναβάλεις τη φύσα του κοντέρ κανα-δυο φορές τότε ξαναπαίρνει μπρος . κάποια ιδέα για το τι μπορει να φταίει ? περιμένω να μου το φέρουν. αμα κάποιος μπορεί να με προϊδεάσει για τι πρόβλημα πρόκειται καλό θα ήταν .

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## αλπινιστης

Η μονη σκεψη ειναι οι πυκνωτες στο κομματι της τροφοδοσιας.
Αν δεν υπαρχει κατι εξοφθαλμο, και οι μετρησεις ειναι κανονικες, τους αλλαζεις και ξαναβλεπεις..

----------

